# VI Frühlings Jam 2014 in Köln: 01.-02. März



## kamo-i (11. Januar 2014)

Hi! 

Ich möchte Phil (alias thr1ll2k1ll) nicht vorgreifen, aber für die, die es auf fruehlingserwachen.eu noch nicht entdeckt haben hier mal der Auszug: 

*****************************************************************

Nunmehr zum 6 Mal findet der Frühlings trialJam am *01.-02. März 2014* in den AbenteuerhallenKalk statt, was für die meisten Beteiligten und Besucher nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, denn dieses Ereignis ließen sich immer weniger Trialer aus ganz Deutschland nicht nehmen. Stattdessen wuchs vom einen auf das andere mal das Interesse an einem zentralen Termin, der Trialsportbegeisterte aus ganz Deutschland zusammenbringt, um gemeinsam ein ebenso sportliches wie unterhaltsames Wochenende zu verbringen. Kein Wunder also, dass der Ankündigung des nächsten Jams mit einer Vorfreude entgegen gefiebert wird die ihresgleichen sucht.

Doch wie fing der regelrechte Kult um diese Veranstaltung an?

Der erste Jam fand probeweise 2009 statt, war mehr oder weniger eine Idee der ortsansässigen Trialer in und um Köln. Besucher von außerhalb standen dem Projekt eines Indoor-Jams noch  skeptisch gegenüber, was sich in den Folgejahren aber rasch ändern sollte. Stets vom Team der Abenteuerhallen und der hiesigen Trialer mit Liebe zum Detail organisiert und realisiert entstanden zahllose Parcours und Aufbauten, von Mal zu Mal galt es sich in Kreativität und Unterhaltung zu steigern. Mit sichtbarem Erfolg: Mundzumundpropaganda sowie zahlreiche Erfahrungsberichte, Fotos und Videos in diversen Foren trugen ihren Teil dazu bei, dass immer mehr Trialer auch über die Stadt- und Bundeslandgrenze hinaus Geschmack an dem bisher in Deutschland einzigartigen Ereignis fanden, sodass stets eine bunte Teilnehmerrunde zu verzeichnen war: Fahrgemeinschaften bildeten sich, Urlaub wurde genommen und Angehörige “eingepackt”. Das Schneeballprinzip zeigt sich hier in einem Musterbeispiel, welches so schnell auch nicht zum Stillstand zu kommen scheint.

Doch hinter der so locker und entspannt wirkenden Veranstaltung steckt auch jedes Jahr ein riesiger Arbeits-und Materialaufwand seitens der Helfer, welche unentgeltlich bis tief in die Nacht aus Leidenschaft zum Jam tatkräftig anpacken, sodass die Aufbauarbeiten mit Eintreffen der ersten Besucher beendet sind. Doch welcher Aufwand wird genau betrieben? Die beheizte Kletterhalle der AbenteuerhallenKalk verwandelt sich jedes Jahr in einen einzigen großen Trialpark, welcher unterschiedlichste Materialien und Gegenstände beinhaltet. So finden sich hier ebenso aufeinander gestellte Fahrzeugkarossen wie Holzpalettenstapel, riesige Kabeltrommeln und Schwebebalken. Alles fein säuberlich und kreativ verbunden um allen Fahrern, unabhängig von ihrem Können, etwas bieten zu können. Ein besonderer Dank geht  hier an das Kölner Entsorgungsunternehmen RWR, welches großzügigerweise  jeden einzelnen Jam mit einem großen Container ausgestattet hat, der immer wieder gerne in neuen Kombinationen befahren wurde und auch weiterhin gerne gesehen wird.  Auf diese Weise reicht die Teilnehmerspanne stets von Anfänger bis Elite, was für die meisten Besucher eine motivierende Wirkung hat. Für das leibliche Wohl kann zum kleinen Preis im hauseigenen Café/Bistro gegessen werden und/oder sich mit anderen Trialern jeglicher Herkunft unterhalten und ausgetauscht werden. Eine Kinoecke mit Beamer zeigt aktuelle  oder gewünschte Trialvideos und lädt so zum Entspannen bzw. Pausieren ein, ebenso wie die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten im Obergeschoss. Auch an Hygieneeinrichtungen in gehobener Qualität wie Duschen, Umkleiden und Toiletten fehlt es nicht.

Alles in allem  erfreut sich der Kölner Frühlings trialJam immer größerer Beliebtheit, da die recht dünn gesäten Anhänger des Trialsports lange Zeit auf eine feste und vor allem wetterunabhängige Veranstaltung warten mussten. Nun gibt es diese Möglichkeit des Zusammenkommens, Freundschaften werden geschlossen, der Sport gefördert und einfach ein sportliches Wochenende gemeinsam verbracht.

* Freedom of  Movement*

*****************************************************************

Finde es schön, dass es mal ein bisschen später stattfindet.

Und *@ Phil.*.. bitte, bitte, BITTE (!): *Lass uns einen FESTEN Termin für das Gruppenfoto machen und diesen klar kommunizieren !!! *bzw. allg. sowas wie eine Timeline - auch bzgl. Sidehop-Contest oder Sonstigem. ;-) 

Allerbesten Gruß, 
massa


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Januar 2014)

Martin und ich werden uns in den kommenden tagen mit Phil zusammen tun und den aktuellsten stand einholen. Phil iat bereits drann und wir werden dann hier alles verkünden was anmeldung und eventablauf 
angeht. Also noch ein paar tage geduld dann gibt's ein update.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe Phil auch gerade informiert, unser Partner Trialtech stellt wieder 12-15 Teile zum Verlosen zur Verfügung. Nachdem es letztes Jahr ein Carbon Lenker als Hauptpreis gab, wird es dieses Jahr wohl eine Gabel werden. Ich informiere Phil, damit wir die Verlosung auch vorab schon ankündigen und eventuell nach dem Gruppenbild am Samstag durchführen können. Lose wird es wieder bei der Anmeldung geben.

Viel Glück. Weitere Infos folgen.

Tommy


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Januar 2014)

Phil und ich setzen uns morgen zusammen.
es wird der aktuelle stand erörtert und geklärt was noch offen steht. In naher zukunft gibts dann also die volle bandbreite an informationen von mir oder Phil hier im forum


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (15. Januar 2014)

So nun nach langer Abstinenz hier ein paar kurz  Infos fürs Erste. Also wie gehabt trialJam findet diesmal am 01 - 02 März statt.
Anmeldung bitte hier. ​
Die Anreise für Freitag ist gedacht für die Leute die am weitesten Anreisen müssen. 
*Bitte für den Freitaganreise bei mir per mail oder tel. Voranmelden bzw. melden !!!*




​


----------



## trialelmi (15. Januar 2014)

100% Preisaufschlag oh


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (15. Januar 2014)

Hat die Halle eigentlich eine permanente Trial-Fläche?
Auf der Web-Seite wird nur das Außengelände vorgestellt, und die Bilder von den Jams 
sprechen ja auch gegen Permanenz, aber fragen wollte ich trotzdem mal...


----------



## kamo-i (15. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön! Freu mich schon. Schonmal dicken Respekt und Dank für die Planer und Umsetzer! 



trialelmi schrieb:


> 100% Preisaufschlag oh


--> m.E. vollkommen gerechtfertigt! 



IgnazGoldziher schrieb:


> Hat die Halle eigentlich eine permanente Trial-Fläche?
> Auf der Web-Seite wird nur das Außengelände vorgestellt, und die Bilder von den Jams
> sprechen ja auch gegen Permanenz, aber fragen wollte ich trotzdem mal...



Ist nicht permanent.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Januar 2014)

trialelmi schrieb:


> 100% Preisaufschlag oh


Das dachte ich mir auch schon. 
Wir sieht es aus bezüglich ohne Bike vorbei zuschauen ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Januar 2014)

kamo-i schrieb:


> --> m.E. vollkommen gerechtfertigt!


(2 Tage SDM = 20€...)
2 Tage Köln Jam = 20€
zahle ich sehr gerne


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Januar 2014)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> (2 Tage SDM = 20€...)
> 2 Tage Köln Jam = 20€
> zahle ich sehr gerne





kamo-i schrieb:


> --> m.E. vollkommen gerechtfertigt!




Der Aufbau ist nicht permanent.
Allerdings besteht eigentlich immer die Möglichkeit dort selber kreativ zu werden und sich was zum befahren aufzubauen.
Wird von mir und Martin auch meistens 2-3 mal die Woche genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (15. Januar 2014)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch schon.
> Wir sieht es aus bezüglich ohne Bike vorbei zuschauen ?



Kostet 40€ (weil: geht gar nicht!).


----------



## trialelmi (16. Januar 2014)

kamo-i schrieb:


> --> m.E. vollkommen gerechtfertigt!


Weil?


----------



## kamo-i (17. Januar 2014)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Weil?



...weil ich den Aufwand der dahinter steckt durch Gespräche der Planenden (zum teil) kenne, bzw. mir den Rest erahnen kann. Es dürfte klar sein, dass das für Phil etc. keine Profit-Veranstaltung ist. und dafür finde ich es absolut human. 

Finde nur, dass zwei gegenüber einen Tag nicht doppelt soviel kosten sollten. Sondern doppelt etwas guenstiger, und einen Tag etwas mehr, sodass es aber im Schnitt auf die Gleiche Summe hinaus läuft. Aber seis drum. Das eine Mal im Jahr zahle ich das gern.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich zurzeit recht viel um die Ohren hab und hier so ein Unmut entsteht werde ich mich in Kürze bei Euch melden. Es ist viel zu tun.Neben meiner Ausbildung, und Probleme mit der Gesundheit opfere ich meine ganze Freizeit um Euch die Möglichkeit zu ermöglichen etwas zu haben, wo ihr euren Sport ausüben könnt. Es ist nicht nur der Sport es ist auch viel mehr ... Es ist eher eine Bewegungsfreiheit, die in der Trialszene entsteht ... Alle die mir bis jetzt geholfen haben (Namen muss ich nicht erwähnen, jeder weis, wer gemeint ist) sind den ganzen Tag am Vorbereiten, schuften für eine gute Idee, die über Jahre entstanden ist und um etwas zu Bewegen, uns etwas zu ermöglichen.
*Ich* möchte jetzt hier nicht weiter diskutieren oder *jammern, das mach ich nicht ... ( auf mich bezogen)*

Versetzt Euch mal in die Lage 6 Jahre Frühlingserwachen, schließt die Augen und überlegt, was für ein Aufwand das ganze ist.Angefangen von der Unterstützung der AbenteuerHallenKALK bis zu den vielen Helfern (wo ich manchmal recht ruppig mit denen umgegangen bin) ... Alles ist Arbeit alles ist Liebe zum Sport .....

Das Einzelne unzufrieden sein werden kann ich nicht vermeiden ... es gibt immer Situationen, wo Diskussionen aufkommen werden ...Er sollte aber in sich kehren und sich fragen, ob das so gerechtfertigt sei ...Daher in diesem Sinne habe ich genug gesagt ... und lasse die Zeilen nicht um jemanden zu kränken, sondern Überlegen was man tun kann.
Bewegungsfreiheit statt Bewegungsstopp -


In diesem Sinne
Freedom of Movement

Gruß Phil


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Januar 2014)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Weil?



Preisaufschläge sind doch ganz normal. Jahrelang war der Preis gleich, jetzt kommt halt mal eine Erhöhung. Schau dir doch mal die Entwicklung vom Jam an. Am Anfang waren es 15 Leute, jetzt sind es pro Tag knapp 100. Mehr Leute bedeutet auch immer mehr Aufwand und mehr Dreck (Dusche, WC etc.). Auch mehr Hindernisse werden benötigt.

Des Weiteren sind Leistungen wie Übernachtung und die Skatehalle kostenlos dabei, was eigentlich auch Eintritt kostet.

Zudem hast du vielleicht mitbekommen, dass Paletten geklaut wurden. Diese müssen auch erstmal wieder beschafft werden. Sonst beschweren sich die Gäste, dass es nichts zum Fahren gibt...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nikolaustrial-koeln-kalk-2013.656814/page-2#post-11161241

Ich finde 10 € mehr als gerechtfertigt, alleine schon wenn man vergleicht, was ein Wettkampf oder ähnliche Veranstaltungen wie die Tartydays kosten. Der Jam ist eine Veranstaltung von Trialer für Trialer und für mich die beste Veranstaltung in Deutschland seit Jahren. Ich freue mich schon.


----------



## family-biker (17. Januar 2014)

darf man denn in der skatehalle auch fahren(streng genommen hab ich ja ein street trial bike  ) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (17. Januar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> darf man denn in der skatehalle auch fahren(streng genommen hab ich ja ein street trial bike  ) ?


Nein! (da will ich fahren!)


----------



## bike-show.de (17. Januar 2014)

Komm schon Elmar. Die Jugend kauft einfach ein paar Alkopops weniger und schon haben sie den Eintritt wieder raus.


----------



## trialelmi (17. Januar 2014)

Gut, verstanden dann hoffe ich aber auch nicht mehr lesen zu müssen, wenn mal ein Hersteller 10-20% seine Preise erhöht und dann gemeckert wird und nach der nächsten Billiglösung in einem Ukrainischen Shop sucht. Sorry für Off Topic aber das musste sein!


----------



## Deleted 168372 (18. Januar 2014)

Werden in der Skatehalle auch Trialhindernisse aufgebaut?


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Januar 2014)

Die Skatehalle wird auch befahrbar sein.
Ob mit streetrad oder wettkampf trial rad ist euch überlassen.
Was den Aufbau angeht bleibt euch nichts anderes übrig als euch überraschen zu lassen


----------



## 08LanE (19. Januar 2014)

Muss man sich vorher anmelden oder geht das auch noch vor Ort?


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (19. Januar 2014)

08LanE schrieb:


> Muss man sich vorher anmelden oder geht das auch noch vor Ort?



Bitte vorher Anmelden .
http://www.fruehlingserwachen.eu/anmeldung/


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Januar 2014)

Ich fordere hiermit dazu auf dem Karnevalsbrauch zu folgen und *KOSTÜMIERT *zu erscheinen oder Verkleidung mitzubringen 
Abends wird sich wohl wieder eine Truppe bilden und zum gemeinsamen feiern ausrücken.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. Januar 2014)

Och schade, da ist ja Karneval, da bin ich anderweitig unterwegs! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## family-biker (28. Januar 2014)

das wird peinlich,wenn alle als trialfahrer kommen 
ich weiss,der war flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2014)

Dann komm ich als Du. 


family-biker schrieb:


> das wird peinlich,wenn alle als trialfahrer kommen
> ich weiss,der war flach.


----------



## family-biker (28. Januar 2014)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dann komm ich als Du.


vergiss den buckel nicht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> vergiss den buckel nicht



Zum Thema Buckel. Ich hoffe das  Marino kommt rechtzeitig...


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Januar 2014)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das  Marino kommt rechtzeitig...



Der AUCH?


----------



## family-biker (28. Januar 2014)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Zum Thema Buckel. Ich hoffe das  Marino kommt rechtzeitig...





To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Der AUCH?



von ihm weiss ich zwar bisher nix,aber gerne pn zur abklärung


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Januar 2014)

ich verlier ja schon den glauben das meiner pünktlich kommt


----------



## kamo-i (29. Januar 2014)

Gibt es noch drei freiwillige, die bei Kostümen á la NewKids mitmachen? 

Nen passendenden Bart bekomme ich noch in ECHT dazu gestanden.  hahah!


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Januar 2014)

New kids kommt.gut!
Unterhemd jogginbutz schlappen


----------



## family-biker (29. Januar 2014)

... und bling bling um den hals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (29. Januar 2014)

Na das kriegen wir doch wohl hin, JUNGE!


----------



## kamo-i (29. Januar 2014)

...und für die Leute, die glauben NewKids hätten keinen Wahren Hintergrund

!!!!!!!  !!!! ZIEHT EUCH DIE KLAMOTTEN!!! DD !!!






!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und mein persönlicher favorite ist ja ab hier ... (unbedingt ma 20sek reinziehen!!!)  !!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Januar 2014)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Na das kriegen wir doch wohl hin, JUNGE!


Also Rikkert würde ich noch am ehesten hinbekommen. Brauch ich noch so ein atziges Shirt mit Tribals drauf. 
Und paar Dosen Schultenbräu!!!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich nun mehrere Anfragen bekommen hab ob dies eine Karneval/trialJam Veranstaltung ist, möchte ich euch Mitteilen das dieser Event ein reiner Jam ist. Wer gerne Karneval feiern möchte, kann dies gerne tun. Als ortskundige Scouts für den Abend gibt es die Möglichkeit sich mit Elias, Martin Daniel und Co. in Verbindung zu setzten und Karneval Köln zu feiern.
Phil


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Januar 2014)

Natürlich wird tagsüber getrialt.
abends bildet sich aber erfahrungsgemäß eine gruppe die dann Richtung stadt pilgert und dort etwas feiern geht um anschliessend am nächsten tag weiter fahrrad zu fahrn


----------



## kamo-i (30. Januar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> [...]erfahrungsgemäß eine gruppe die dann Richtung stadt pilgert und dort etwas feiern geht *um anschliessend am nächsten tag weiter fahrrad zu fahrn*



--> So gut es dann noch geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (30. Januar 2014)

kamo-i schrieb:


> --> So gut es dann noch geht!



Versteh ich nicht... was willst du uns damit sagen ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Januar 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht... was willst du uns damit sagen ?


 
Das die Party abends hart wird!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Februar 2014)

Das Internet ließ verlauten, dass der Abel sich angemeldet hat.


----------



## kamo-i (5. Februar 2014)

Schön, dass die Veranstaltung auch international immer weiter wächst und Anerkennung findet.

Aber... Am liebsten würd ich ma (ohne Sattel) TRA und (mit Sattel) nen paar Briten fahren sehen!


----------



## bike-show.de (21. Februar 2014)

Boa, freue ich mich auf drei Tage durchgängig Fahrradfahren!


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn noch wer was braucht, kann ich das gerne einpacken und mitnehmen... Bitte bis heute Abend melden



To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Teile können verschickt werden oder auf der Trialjam in Köln übergeben werden. (Abholung in Magdeburg ist natürlich auch möglich)
> 
> Echo Farbtuning grün - Spacer und Nabenhülsen - 8€
> 
> ...


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Februar 2014)

noch 2 stunden aufer arbeit malochen und dann 
geht's los mit dem aufbau fürs Wochenende 
das gibt wieder ne mords gaudi dieses wochenende!


----------



## bike-show.de (28. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand ein Werkzeug zum Steuersatz einpressen dabei (nein, Gummihammer zählt nicht). Müsste einen neuen Steuersatz in einen Stahlrahmen einpressen.


----------



## family-biker (1. März 2014)

sooo,viel spass,leute.unsereiner muss jetzt in die arbeit haha.
was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:filmt,was das zeug hält,ich will die vids sehen!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. März 2014)

Bis nachher !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (7. März 2014)

An dieser Stelle einfach nochmal danke an alle die an dem letzten Wochenende beteiligt waren!
Vor allem an das Team und alle Helfer die uns beim Aufbau und auch beim Abbau unterstützt haben.
Leider gab es dieses Jahr einige Komplikationen diesbezüglich weshalb jede Hilfe recht war!
Auch wenn ich viel zu wenig Fahrrad gefahren bin war es ein super Wochenende mit einigen lustigen Erlebnissen.

Wir sehen uns im Dezember!


MFG
Elias


----------



## koxxdriver (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute, wollte mal Fragen ob dieses Jahr eine NikolausJam geplant ist?


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Oktober 2014)

Nikolaus jam findet natürlich statt.
Montag bin ich wieder in der halle mit martin da bring ich dann alle Infos mit.
Bis dahin für euch schonmal der termin ist Samstag der 6.12.2014
Save the date
Details gibts am Montag. 
Mfg
Elias


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Februar 2015)

4/5 April 2015!

More to come


----------



## kamo-i (27. Februar 2015)

Ouuuuh YEAH !!! 

Das es etwas später und zudem an einem Feiertags-WE stattfindet, finde ich SEHR entgegen kommend!

Zumal auch nicht jeder den Luxus von Indoor-Trainingsmöglichkeiten hat, und man so ein paar Wochen mehr Zeit hat um sich aus der Winterruhe bisschen wieder fit zu fahren.

Zudem schreit es bzgl. der höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit auf gutes Wetter förmlich mal nach einer OFFIZIELLEN CITY-EXKURSION !!! Die kleine spontane Street-Session letztes Mal war für mich echt das High-light!

Wobei ich den Fokus und Schwerpunkt gar nicht von der Halle entfernen will!

Der Massa freut sich arg! 

.


----------

